# Attestation of ACCA credentials



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Everyone

I am coming to Dubai by the end of Dec'12 for Job Hunting. By profession I am a qualified accountant. I come to know that I need to get my credentials attested from UAE embassy. I have few questions concerning this:

1. I am an ACCA member - do I need to get only membership letter attested or do I also need to get professional and intermediate levels attested.
2. I have also got BSc (hons) from Oxford Brookes Univeristy - do I need get that attested too.
3. What about A'levels and O'Levels - someone advised me that it would be sufficient if I only get ACCA documents attested only. 
4. What others documents apart from credentials do I need to get attested.

Please advise.

Many Thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

1. Get it all done just in case.
2. Yes
3. No
4. Marriage certificate if applicable.


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

thanks mate ...


----------



## Cancer (Aug 24, 2013)

Are these from Dubai embassy only or somewhere else too?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

You need to get the attestation done by the relevant authority in the country where the degree/certification was attained and then at the UAE embassy, within that country. The attestation does not happen in the UAE.


----------

